# RPCPROG_NFS:RPC:Port mapper failure:Timed out



## sehrguey (Jul 4, 2011)

Dear geeks and just wise people,

If anybody visiting this here forum knows the reason why NFS client, when trying `# mount lab:/usr/ports /mnt` gets the following message:

```
[udp] lab:/usr/ports:RPCPROG_NFS:RPC:Port mapper failure:Timed out
```
Help, please.

(there is no firewall between the two boxes and both are configured as required by the Handbook)

Yours,
sehrguey


----------



## jalla (Jul 4, 2011)

Try the following from the client

```
$ rpcinfo -p server
```
and

```
$ showmount -e server
```


----------



## sehrguey (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear jalla,

Thank you for noticing and responding to my cry for help.
Here is what followed`

`# rpcinfo  â€“p  lab`

```
rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Remote system error â€“ Operation timed out
```

`# showmount â€“e lab`

```
RPC: Port mapper failure
showmount: can't do exports rpc
```

Where to now?

Yours`
sehrguey
______________________________________
P(ractical) S(implicity):
once upon a blissful time I knew that I knew nothing but now I don't know even that.


----------



## jalla (Jul 5, 2011)

Make shure you have the following in /etc/rc.conf and that `rpcbind` and `nfsd` is running


```
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
```


----------



## sehrguey (Jul 7, 2011)

Dear jalla,

Here is what I have in the /etc/rc.conf concerning NFS:


```
rpcbind_enable="YES"
rpcbind_flags="-h 178.213.128.62"
mountd_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-h 178.213.128.62"
portmap_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -n 4 -h 178.213.128.62"
```

and checking rpcbind and nfsd


```
%top
...............
  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
...............
  498 root          1  44    0  3244K  1408K select  0   0:00  0.00% rpcbind
.............................
  575 root          1   4    0  3160K  1272K accept  1   0:00  0.00% nfsd
```

It seems everything's in place except for NFS itself. Now what?

Yours
sehrguey
______________________________________
P(ractical) S(implicity):
once upon a blissful time I knew that I know nothing but now I don't know even that.


----------



## jalla (Jul 7, 2011)

Why do you bind to a specific IP address? Is this the address the client is trying to access?

Note that your server is exposed to the world at large, which is not a good idea.


```
snapper:~# rpcinfo -p 178.213.128.62
   program vers proto   port  service
    100000    4   tcp    111  rpcbind
    100000    3   tcp    111  rpcbind
    100000    2   tcp    111  rpcbind
    100000    4   udp    111  rpcbind
    100000    3   udp    111  rpcbind
    100000    2   udp    111  rpcbind
    100000    4 local    111  rpcbind
    100000    3 local    111  rpcbind
    100000    2 local    111  rpcbind
    100005    1   udp    812  mountd
    100005    3   udp    812  mountd
    100005    1   tcp    812  mountd
    100005    3   tcp    812  mountd
    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs
    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs
    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs
    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs
snapper:~#
```


----------



## sehrguey (Jul 10, 2011)

Dear jalla,

your guess is right, as for the world I guess it has problems of its own not to tamper with my server.
Thank you for kind and caring participation.

yours`
sehrguey


----------

